# Cowboy John is a new daddy!



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Lots of you have followed the story of my friend, and Coopers BFF, Cowboy John while we have searched for the perfect canine companion for him.

Well a couple weeks ago we were down in Arizona at a huge trapshoot called the Spring Grand. After the shoot was finished we were taking a week to finish up some business in Phoenix when the thought hit me....check online on Janizona's website :brick: I had met Janet last year in Denver especially because I figured if there was one place I might be where there was a great breeder, Phoenix would be it.

I went online and sure enough, there she was, the perfect match! eace::whoo: Janizona's She's A Firecracker "Sparki"! Janet had just posted her online that very afternoon (spooky..eh?) She's three year's old, had just been spayed the previous week, all black, about 14 lbs, and just beautiful! 

John was a little worried about Sparki because she's so well behaved he was afraid she was sick. I had to explain to him, "no, this is how dogs are suppose to act, not like my 3 houligans!"

Things are going just great for them and they're now, one week out, inseperable. 

I want to thank Janet for trusting us with her baby, she's just a sweetheart!

Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Beverly congratulations on Sparki! She's very beautiful! I saw some pics of her on Janet's website just last week. Enjoy her!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

I have heard nothing but wonderful things about Janet and her breeding program. Sparki is beautiful! Her look reminds me a lot of my Lito


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly I was so thrilled when I saw this thread. Congratulation to Cowboy John and Sparki.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that's a wonderful story!  I'm so glad they found each other and I think Sparki will certainly be treated like a queen with Cowboy John! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly - I was one following this wonderful story of John, and am so thrilled to hear that he finally found his forever furry friend!! Has he healed well enough to feel comfortable to care for her? It sounds like with her age there is not potty training, her size, no issues of getting stepped on or hurt, and the picture is just adorable. 
Tell John that we are so happy for him and would love for you to keep us up to date with their "love affair"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, what a funny timing coincidence. I knew that Sparki just became available, but how wonderful for Cowboy John! How perfect for everyone, but especially Sparki!

And yes, I had to laugh at your comment about your three houligans. :laugh:
How is your brood doing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yahoo!!! Cowboy John has a Havacowgirl of his own!!! and you, cooper and winston have more to play with!!! Sparki is beautful. You are a good, good friend Beverly.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

So great to hear. I wonder how jealous Cooper is now though.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I love when we get those meant to be fur family members! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news! I think next Cowboy John needs a laptop so he can post on the forum!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a perfect coincidence! Cowboy John looks smittne with his new little Havi gal! You're a great friend to help him find the perfect companion. You also will get the big bonus of playdates together now! Whoo hooo!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for Cowboy John. Sparki will be in good hands. What a gift of love for both of them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Looks like a perfect match!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Now, this just makes me want to cry! I'm such a sap! How wonderful for Cowboy John and for Sparki. A match made in heaven, guided by an angel like you, Beverly! Congratulations. 
You are going to get John a digital camera and a computer so he can share photos, right?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hooray for Cowboy John and Sparki. :whoo: I do not believe in coincidences. Things happen for a reason and John and Sparki were meant to find each other. Sparki looks so pretty. Keep is posted on them.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:So happy for Cowboy John!!! What a perfect match!!

Thanks for sharing Beverly!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beverly, I am so happy to hear the news! Isn't that wonderful that everything worked out - good thing you went to the Nationals last year, eh? 

Congrats to Cowboy John!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeehaw! So glad Cowboy John & Sparki found each other!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beverly, I'm a sap too and this story is just so touching. They were obviously meant for each other.

What a sweet story. I'm so happy for all of you. I'll look forward to updates.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how wonderful! I'm so glad that Cowboy John found a great Hav to keep him company!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that they found eachother....bet they will have a goodtime!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is a beauty. They look like are having a great time together already!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to Cowboy John! What is a well behaved dog, anyway? LOL


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it! Great news! Sounds like it was a match that was meant to be...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a great story. I'm glad Sparki has her new home. 

No one would say Smarty was so well behaved, they would bring her back as quick as possible.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't follow this story at all, but Cowboy John and Sparki look so adorable together. Looks like a match made in heaven. Congrats to the new family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What wonderful news to share Beverly! Tell Cowboy John he has found his new love now.Sparki will be a true miracle companion for him. I'm thrilled!:becky:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a heart-warming story! Cowboy John looks like he's in heaven. What a perfect match for him!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great story, Beverly! I'm very happy for Cowboy John and Sparki. How wonderful that everything just fell together so nicely.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beverly, I know he has a lot on his hands right now- but dare we ask Cowboy John to join the forum? or at the very least provide you with more pictures to post!!! How is Cooper doing? is he a little jealous that Cowboy John has his own friend now?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I am so happy for Cowboy John and Sparki. :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

How wonderful that Sparki is Cowboy John's dog.
They'll enjoy life together.

I hope he joins the forum so we can read more and see pictures. Sparki is beautiful.
Beverly, you are a great friend to them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Dress up anyone?*

Ok, so I doubt Cowby John would do the dress up thing...but who knows...

I saw this on ebay and immediately thought of him.

A nice vest and hat. Cute! At least for a picture or two. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Doggles-Black-D...ryZ20743QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cowboy John might not want that outfit for Sparki, but Kara will snatch up that pink one for Gucci. :biggrin1: Actually, I could see Shelby in that one, too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words for John and Sparki! Things are working out just perfect! She is indeed his queen! Every day they grow closer and John is just bursting with pride.
John has a new Cadillac CTS and was worried because at first Sparki seemed to prefer to ride in the back seat so he went out and bought a beautiful seat cushion to make the front seat more "cushy". lol, sure enough, now she just loves riding in the front seat along with him! They're inseperable. Sparki is on an every other week schedual at the groomer for a shampoo and blow out.

Every day John calls me with a bit of news..."Sparki loves bacon!".."Sparki must be Bohemian, she loves dumplings!"...the funniest was one day when I could just hear a faint, woof, woof..."hear that??? Sparki's barking at the neighbor!" such a proud papa!!

Actually, her name has changed...to Barki, or Bark-O.. Janet said that the kids couldn't pronounce the "S" of Sparki so she always thought her name was "Parki", well that has kind of morphed into Barki, and now Bark-O 

One day when John came to pick me up for lunch he didn't have Barki. He said he was mad at her because she wouldn't come and jump in the car so he left her home. I told him that was okay because she needed to learn that she was okay staying at home alone anyway. Well for the entire lunch John was worried about Barki! What was Barki doing, what would Barki eat if she was there alone, would Barki be worried he was never coming back? It was so cute!
Another night he said Barki wouldn't come in the bedroom when it was time for bed, so he said "fine, just sit out there then." He said 10 minutes later (I'm guessing more like 30 seconds) he opened his eyes and there was Barki sitting looking up at him so he got up and put her in bed. LOL, he really taught her a lesson! Now she always comes running when it's time for bed or time for a ride!

I've posted a couple pictures. The first one is from the first day we picked her up in AZ while she still had her long hair on her head and the second one was from this morning.

Thanks again to everyone for your support!

Beverly

PS...John says that he's not old enough plus he doesn't have enough time to get a computer, lol. BUT, when we got Barki, he couldn't stop bugging me about when I was going to get a picture of her posted on the forum!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Barki...Sparki...doesn't matter! 

That is obviously one happy dog, and one proud papa! :whoo:

Barki is really precious...love those eyes!

Enjoy every minute, John.

You've got, *and* Barki's got, AN ANGEL! :angel:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh it sounds like they are in love! 

I love that second picture of Barki! She looks so cute in her new haircut.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jill, this is such a beautiful story tht it brings tears to my eyes!! It sounds like John is just as happy a can be!! As well as the pup!!
It must feel so good knowing that he now has his forever furry friend!! You are an Angel!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, and Missy, I wanted to add...bless his furry little heart, Cooper doesn't even realize that John HAS Barki! When we go to Johns, Cooper just blasts straight to John and that's all he see's, and when John and Barki come to our house it's the same way, Cooper meets them at the car, jumps in and covers John with kisses then follows him inside, but barely even notices Barki.

They get along great, no fighting or jealousy, it's just that Cooper is so enchanted with John, nothing else much matters!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so great!! They always had a "mutual" love that they share with no one else!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Beverly that is a beautiful story. I am so glad that they have found one another. Life is always brighter with a havanese or two or three.ect... in your life. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beverly, thanks for sharing Cowboy John's pride in Barki. Barki is just gorgeous. I guess you will have to keep us posted on all three Cooper, Winston and now Barki since John will have nothing to do with a computer.

This is such a great story and I am so happy Cooper still has his special place with John.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, Barki is *so* precious. I love her haircut. She is one chic looking little lady. I'm so happy for them both.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Such a heart warming story. It's always uplifting to hear stories like this. It's wonderful when two beings can meet and make such a difference in each others lives. Hopefully Cowboy John keeps bugging you to put pictures of her on the forum. We definitely need to see more pics of this "perfect" match.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It really is a sweet story and I love hearing how well they are doing together!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beverly,

Barki/Sparki is absolutely adorable and it's so sweet that Cooper likes her and still has his speical friendship with John.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love that second picture- such a classic! Thanks for updating the photo for us and let Sparki's Daddy and BFF know we truly appreciate it!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beverly, this is just a wonderful, happy-ending kind of a story! Thanks for posting the photos of Barki and tell Cowboy John that we are so happy for him!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

What a great story! Barki is precious! I love her haircut. I'm so happy that Cowboy John has found his perfect pup!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly-
What a great story! A real happy ending.......:hug: Barki is so cute in her new "do". I like it! She would look pretty cute in that cowboy hat someone posted a link to. I'd love one of those for Quince. Sometimes he can be a real"wrangler"! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the photos and the story. It's great that Cooper isn't jealous. I guess he knows there's enough love to go around.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*John and Barki*

Well I finally logged on so I could read the updates on my girl! I knew Beverly would be posting here!:biggrin1:

I just have to say that I miss Barki every day. I'm so happy that she is happy with John and that helps ease the sadness. She is quite the girl and is one of a kind.

Actually WE called her BarkiBarki! She wouldn't answer to Sparki and just one Barki didn't work but if I sung out "BarkiBarki" she'd come running. LOL

Here's little Barki when she was a little one... =) She was 5 weeks old and our theme was Apples. (Hey Kimberly are we fruity breeders or what??) I've never added a picture to a post so hopefully it comes thru ok.

Bev would you tell John I said hello - I tried calling him a few times but just got voice mail. I didn't leave a message. Ask him to give Barki a kiss from me please!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

How did I miss this thread??????
I actually was lucky enough to babysit miss Sparki/Barki for a few days once. She was such a funny, sweet girl!
She found a comfy spot in my closet and anytime I couldn't find her for a few minutes, there she would be, snuggled up.
I'm SOOOOOO happy she found a home where she will be the center of attention and a perfect princess.
Dawna


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been wanting to update this thread! The other day Barki "christened" Johns house. It was bound to happen, and he admits it was his fault for making her wait while he was getting dressed instead of just letting her out.

Just a bit of background....John's wife did not like animals indoors. He always wanted an indoor dog, but she never did. The last couple years of her life, he often said he should just get one because she was "hearing and seeing" a dog around the house anyway. Back to the story...

Well because John's wife was in a wheel chair for so many years, they had the whole house done in Mexican tile. They had one single rug, also due to the wheel chair, a very old, very valuable Oriental rug. Well guess where Barki decided to "go"? That's right, right in the middle of the one rug, right in front of "the urn"!!
John actually got a kick out of it and was laughing, so it's all good  I think animals really do have that sixth sense!

Great to hear from you Janet!!!

Kisses back from Barki! She is definately the Queen now and really really spoiled!

Here's a couple pictures of the other day when Cooper and I were visiting.

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, that story made me LOL! That is so funny. I love all the pictures, but that last one of Cooper is just too good. I love it! 

Janet, Barki was such a cute puppy, just like she is such a beautiful girl now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute!(pictures) I'm so happy for Barki and Cowboy John!
Funny story about the urn and the rug!:angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread just makes me smile. Wonderful, wonderful story.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beverly,

I just love your stories.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a sweet story, Beverly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly thanks for the update and Janet for the baby pictures. This is such a wonderful heartwarming story I love hearing about them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great story Beverly!!! I guess Cowboys John's wife know who's queen of the house now!!! Janet nice to meet you and thanks for the baby pics.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess that was the only thing that resembled a potty pad? LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a great update, Beverly, on Barki! And I loved the photos - Coop has a cute underbelly!!

And it is great to see you on the Forum, Janet!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

That IS a cute story. Barki is so cute and thats a really funny name. 
Its great to see a big manly cowboy guy with a little small dog... so cute! Barki does need a cowboy hat. 

Janet.. I love your avatar!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Melissa - that is Gidget (Cory/Noah) during a wild moment. I cracked up when I saw it.:biggrin1:

Janet.. I love your avatar![/QUOTE]


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Janet,
Gidget reminds me of my little Suza/Noah girl, Bunni!!
That is such a fun shot of her!
Dawna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beverly,

What a cute story! I'm sure Cowboy John and Barki are match made in heaven. LOL @ the rug! Of course, Gucci has mistaken my nice rugs for pee-pads too. *sigh* But, I wouldn't trade her for the world.

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara - I have to laugh at Gucci's "mistakes." MeMe just assumes the nice rugs are the pee pads - no mistake on her part.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

*Cowboy John is a new daddy*

What a great story-love it when someone finds their perfect "kids". Also am laughing about the rugs being pee-pads. On rainy days here in MO the Princess Miss Paige thinks she is going to melt if touched by a single rain drop so my living room rug becomes her bathroom. And this is from a dog that is totally housebroken other than when it rains. Thank Goodness Mr Rommy does not feel the same way-heck he knows he is not going to melt.

Pat


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo, the man, looks at pee pads with disdain. He wouldn't stoop to using them, they're for babies. My gentleman will only pee on the floor, which he has done right in front of me, or better still and occasionally he's decided the carpet is a good place.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paige, Stogie is the SAME way.. no rain for him.. and he won't even go outside if the grass is wet. I put him down, he looks at me as if he might have just tried to kill him, and he sprints inside. Her prefers my studio backgrounds, or any trash bag to do his business on.  
Janet.. Gidget has kept some of her color, she is a doll!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci girl will not mess up her makeup and hair in the rain either. Heaven forbid!

Wet grass? FORGET IT! She looks at me as if I am scolding her if I open the door to take her out. lol

I just made some cloth/vinyl pee pads, let's hope those work. They are nicer than the disposable ones. She's napping on it right now, I guess she doesn't realize what it is, I haven't put it in the 'pee pad place' yet. *fingers crossed!*

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Cru is also a no-rain kind of guy. The garage floor is as far as he's going if it's raining. 
He does not do wet feet. :biggrin1:
Bunni will go in the rain.......if I go with her.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, ROTFL!!!

I guess Tessa is the tomboy here; nothing fazes her


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well this is soooo timely...just today we had our first real rain since Barki moved to Nebraska, about an inch and a half. John called me this morning all worried saying that Barki was "refusing" to go outside. I told him he'd have to TAKE her out. He couldn't believe it! Having to walk the dog out in the yard on a leash to pee because it's raining, lol.

When they finally went out, he said she peed "for about 15 minutes" LOL. Same thing tonight. He called again. I said "go out with her" and he says, "I'm standing out on the deck now, she's standing inside looking at me!". Oh my, she does have him wrapped around her little paw! I think I could hear her saying....I don't think we're in Arizona anymore!

My Cooper and Winston, aka Winnie the pooh(pooper) don't mind the rain at all, but you have to carry Lily out and make sure she understands she's not going back in until she goes!
Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine all go out in the rain, but since we have to take them out on a leash, we are always out with them, rain, snow, sleet, etc. When it's really raining, I'll take one out at a time and use an umbrella. I'm sure the people driving by who see the women out holding an umbrella over her dog while it poops have to wonder?!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Janet, it's great to see you! That picture of Gidget is hilarious. Barki was from an Apples litter too, huh? Funny!

Beverly, I love the updates. Poor John having to go out in the rain with her. LOL!! I'm laughing because I feel his pain. I have one that puts on the brakes for going outdoors if there is wet stuff on the ground; if it's falling, forget about it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh Beverly, that is so funny! I can just imagine the expression on Cowboy Joh's face when you told him he'd have to take her out in the rain!

Scout also hates the rain - but he is getting better about it. I send him out and block him from coming in until he does his "biz"


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Sparki/Barki lived in Oklahoma for the first 2 years of her life. During her last year there, OK had some pretty awful storms. Once time I remember her owner calling me when they were up to their eyeballs in rain and hadn't had electricity for over 3 days. Imagine - with 3children under 10 and one infant with special needs and 3 dogs! I have no idea how she managed!

Barki never acted scared of storms here but she definitely didn't want to go out the dog door when it rained. I would just put pads down by their door and she was pretty happy to use them during the storms.

Beverly, maybe for Barki's birthday John should buy an unmbrella for her!! LOL (her bday is July 4):rain:

<grin>


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Well this is soooo timely...just today we had our first real rain since Barki moved to Nebraska, about an inch and a half. John called me this morning all worried saying that Barki was "refusing" to go outside. I told him he'd have to TAKE her out. He couldn't believe it! Having to walk the dog out in the yard on a leash to pee because it's raining, lol.
> 
> When they finally went out, he said she peed "for about 15 minutes" LOL. Same thing tonight. He called again. I said "go out with her" and he says, "I'm standing out on the deck now, she's standing inside looking at me!". Oh my, she does have him wrapped around her little paw! I think I could hear her saying....I don't think we're in Arizona anymore!
> 
> ...


LOL!! That is SO funny. I SOOO have the visual on that one because my husband has had that look of disbelief prior to CARRYING Gucci out to the grass and making her pee in the rain (all the while, she tries to escape and get back to the comfort of the indoors!) ound: So, yes..these poor guys and their dogs afraid of rain! haha.

During a thunderstorm, Gucci wants to be ON MY CHEST with her head burrowed at my neck. It does not matter if it is 2am or noon, this is "THE POSITION" she takes..if I am sitting or laying down, makes no difference. Oh, and she'll drool on me. lol

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Oklahoma storms get pretty scary! I guess our dogs are used to them and don't seem to get too worried. I get worried enough for all of us. I've dragged them to the storm cellar so many times they think it's fun. I'm a weather chicken.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dawna,

Oklahoma storms are the SCARIEST! My gosh, if we lived in OK, I'd have to put Gucci on prozac. The thunderstorms in Virginia are like a light drizzle, comparatively.

However, a close Hurricane or severe Tropical storm does equate pretty closely to the OK thunder and wind. Gucci hasn't yet experienced one of those. I told my husband since he bought the expensive generator, the storms won't come...and they haven't. Yet. 2 years and counting.

I remember the West Texas storms in the bathtub UNDER the mattress. Egads. Scary stuff. I'm impressed your Havs don't even flinch. Tough stock! What's your secret?! lol
Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kara, 
I don't know what the secret is! 
Sometimes they bark a couple of times when it first starts to thunder but that is pretty much it. No shaking or whining......that would be me doing that. LOL
Dawna


----------

